# Lake Conroe boat crash.



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

A boat hit the 1097 bridge about 11:00 pm last night. The boaters were taken to hospital. Not alot of details right now.

My daughter and I fished that bridge from 4:00 till 7:30 yesterday and saw at least 10 boats never come off plane going under it. Mostly ski boats.
There's a 5 mph speed limit under the bridge. The signs are old and faded and there's only a couple of them. Maybe it would help if more were put up.

Y'all be carefull out there.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

HOUSTON—Three men were seriously injured Monday night after crashing their boat on Lake Conroe. A passerby saw the wreck and called for help.
The North Montgomery County Fire Department, Montgomery Fire Department and Montgomery County Precinct 1 Lake Patrol were dispatched to the boat crash shortly before 11 p.m.
They arrived to find a 2001 Bayliner floating approximately 300 yards from the FM 1097 long bridge. The boat had extensive damage to the front and the three victims were found onboard with serious injuries.
The North Montgomery County Fire Department also responded to the scene with a fireboat and freed the injured operator of the crashed boat from under the console area.
Rescuers moved the three victims to the fireboat and stabilized them. They were transported to the marina, then taken by to Conroe Regional Hospital in stable condition.
Officials determined the boat had been traveling northbound in the lake when it struck bridge support number 40 under the long bridge.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there a statewide speed limit going under bridges, or is it set by each body of water?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i thought it was state wide.......could be wrong tho.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

State law no wake


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll need to define "no wake" for a 21 year old... or an idiot with liquid courage, especially on a Holiday weekend!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Unless someone can post the law, it's not state law no wakes for tx yet. I know it is in ok, but I'm tx it is only if it is posted. Other wise hammer down.

But running hard in the middle of the night? 

I know 1097 is patrolled pretty hard and there is a pretty nasty ticket for it. 


Cody C


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

This was beaten to death a few years ago...See post #2152267


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

There is a law that applies from the SJRA about no wake under bridge, but not statewide.

Section VI. LOCAL RULES PERTAINING TO VESSELS ON THE RESERVOIR.
A.
No person shall:
(1) Operate a vessel at a speed in excess of a “No Wake” speed, within 100 feet of any boathouse, dock, other lakeshore facility or bridge, or any moored, anchored or occupied vessel, or in an inlet in which people are swimming


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Wouldn't get anywhere on Conroe with that law on weekends. 

Hey Mark, Congrats on 1000 posts.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Stupid is as stupid does........Forrest Gump 1997.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Exactamondo sunbeam!


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Cant fix stupid, but we could remove all the warning labels and let it take care of it self!

But I do hope those people are ok.


----------

